

'Threes' Gets Pulled from Google Play for Using '2048' as a Search Keyword - davidbarker
http://toucharcade.com/2015/05/05/threes-gets-pulled-from-google-play-for-using-2048-as-a-search-keyword/

======
DigitalSea
I think things should be equal. No game should be allowed to use the name of
another game to rank better in the search results. Google are meant to be a
search company, so why can't they make the weight of tags a lot less than they
appear be currently? Keyword stuffing is a technique used since the early days
of the Internet long before any app store existed, removing an app for using
keywords of other apps is not the right way to go about this, especially if it
is not a policy stated somewhere forbidding it. Couldn't they have just
removed the offending tag and given them a friendly warning?

